# Mavs Fans, sign up !



## Tersk

Hey, I thought it would be time for a new one


*Name:*
*Age:*
*Sex:*
*Birthplace:* 
*Hometown:*
*Nationality:* 
*Mode of Transportation: *
*Favorite Mavericks Players: *
*Favorite Non-Maverick Players*
*College Attended/Attending: *
*Video Game Systems Owned:*
*Favorite Game(s): *
*Favorite Song:*
*Favorite Band: *
*Favorite Movie:*
*Favorite Food: *
*Favorite TV Show: *
*How far can we go this year:*
*Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe:*
*Why are you a Mavs fan*
*How did you find this board* 

WELCOME TO THE BOARD EVERYONE!!! Hope you visit frequently, and invite your friends


----------



## Tersk

*Re: Mavs Fan Roll Call!*

*Name:* Andrew
*Age:* 14
*Sex:* Male
*Birthplace:* Sydney 
*Hometown:* Sydney
*Nationality:* Greek/Russian
*Mode of Transportation: * Bus/Parents
*Favorite Mavericks Players: *Dirk Nowitzki and then Josh Howard, DJ MBenga and Marquis Daniels
*Favorite Non-Maverick Players*: Samuel Dalembert and Andrei Kirilenko
*College Attended/Attending: * High School
*Video Game Systems Owned:* PS2
*Favorite Game(s): * NBA Live 2004/GTA: San Andreas (update after the new ones come out)
*Favorite Song:* Why - Jadakiss 
*Favorite Band: * Kanye West
*Favorite Movie:* Dodgeball
*Favorite Food: * Pizza
*Favorite TV Show: * Family Guy
*How far can we go this year:* Finals
*Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe:* Kobe and Parker. A Dirk Nowitzki one aswell
*Why are you a Mavs fan*: They are so exciting
*Howd you find this board*: NBADraft.net, I'd been searching for a basketball message board for ages


----------



## droppinknowledge

Name: Dre'
Age: 26
Sex: male
Birthplace: San Antonio 
Hometown: Dallas
Nationality: Black
Mode of Transportation: Bus til my caddilac gets fixed 
Favorite Mavericks Players: dirk, fin, josh, quis and benga
Favorite Non-Maverick Players:
College Attended/Attending: TSTC (baylor affiliate) and El centro
Video Game Systems Owned: None! I play on pc
Favorite Game(s): nba live 2005 and madden 2005
Favorite Song: too many to name
Favorite Band: pfunkadelic
Favorite Movie: love and basketball
Favorite Food: pizza
Favorite TV Show: espn
How far can we go this year: TITLE BOUND!
Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe: charles barkley suns jersey, old derek harper jersey. I just got alot of hats. LOL
Why are you a Mavs fan. been a mavs fan all my life since I was like five or six. I've always been a huge fan of this team and i'm a mavs fan til the day I die


----------



## DHarris34Phan

Name: AJ Prus
Age: 18
Sex: Male
Birthplace: Wauwatosa, Wisconsin 
Hometown:Wauwatosa, Wisconsin <----Tosa East!
Nationality: Italian, German
Mode of Transportation: Jeep Cherokee, Milwaukee Buses
Favorite Mavericks Players: Dirk, Devin Harris, Marquis Daniels
Favorite Non-Maverick Players: Michael Redd, Nene, DWade
College Attended/Attending: University of Wisconsin-Milwaukee
Video Game Systems OwnedS2
Favorite Game(s): Madden, Live, GTA
Favorite Song: Divided Sky - Phish
Favorite Band: Phish
Favorite Movie:
Favorite Food: Anything Italian
Favorite TV Show: The Sopranos
How far can we go this year:I think we should at least get to the Western Conference Finals
Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe: None
Why are you a Mavs fan:I originally loved Dirk and the Mavericks style of play...then when they drafted my boy DHa, I became a Dallas Maverick Superphan....I love keeping up on them...


----------



## SKiP

*Re: Mavs Fan Roll Call!*

*Name:* Skip
*Age:* 18
*Sex:* M
*Birthplace:*
*Hometown:* South Florida
*Nationality:* American 
*Mode of Transportation: * Lamborghini Murcielago Roadster
*Favorite Mavericks Players: * DHarris
*Favorite Non-Maverick Players* DWade 
*College Attended/Attending: * 
*Video Game Systems Owned:* PS2
*Favorite Game(s): * Madden, GTA
*Favorite Song:* 
*Favorite Band: *
*Favorite Movie:* Donnie Darko
*Favorite Food: * Pizza
*Favorite TV Show: * Chappelle's Show, Family Guy
*How far can we go this year:* Western Conference Finals
*Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe:* none
*Why are you a Mavs fan:* I have no idea.


----------



## Tersk

Thanks for the sticky


----------



## Kapono2Okafor

Name:Michael Williams
Age:16
Sex:male
Birthplace: Pittsburgh Pennsylvania
Hometownittsburgh
Nationality: Italian, czhec
Mode of Transportation: '99 chevy cavalier
Favorite Mavericks Players: Dharris, Howard
Favorite Non-Maverick Players- Alot
College Attended/Attending: Pittsburgh in 08
Video Game Systems OwnedS2
Favorite Game(s): Madden, Live
Favorite Song:-------
Favorite Band:Kanye West 
Favorite Movie:Star Wars
Favorite Food: Pizza
Favorite TV Show: ESPNews
How far can we go this year:conf champ
Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe: ------
Why are you a Mavs fan so explosiva and i love DHa


----------



## Gambino

Name : LT Johnson
Age:21
Sex:Male
Birthplace: FrankFurt, Germany( family was in the milatary)
Hometown: Killeen, Texas
Nationality: American( black)
Mode of Transportation: Car
Favorite Mavericks Players: Marquis Daniels, Josh Howard, and now Devin Harris
Favorite Non-Maverick Players: TJ Ford, Dwayne Wade
College Attended/Attending: N/A
Video Game Systems Owned: Playstation 2
Favorite Game(s): Madden
Favorite Song: Dont have one
Favorite Band: ''
Favorite Movie:Jason's Lyric
Favorite Food: Sweet Potato Pie
Favorite TV Show: Dont have one
How far can we go this year: 55-27
Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe: dont have any
Why are you a Mavs fan: Grew up loving the mavs as well as all the Dallas teams (Cowboys Playa)


----------



## DHarris34Phan

Hell yeah, its great that u guys are lovin DHA


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Name:
Age: 28
Sex: M
Birthplace: The Bronx, NY
Hometown: Dallas
Nationality: Panamanian
Mode of Transportation: S.U.V.
Favorite Mavericks Players: Finley, Howard, Daniels
Favorite Non-Maverick Players: T-Mac
College Attended/Attending: Went to Universtity of Houston. then military
Video Game Systems Owned: PS2
Favorite Game(s): City of Heroes, Madden 
Favorite Song: too many
Favorite Band: U.G.K. but they are not a "band"
Favorite Movie: 
Favorite Food: Ox tails, Pepper steak
Favorite TV Show: Chappelle Show
How far can we go this year: Shold be a Chip
Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe: Finley, T-Mac, and Dirk
Why are you a Mavs fan: fan of ALL Texas teams


----------



## Zach

*Re: Mavs Fan Roll Call!*

*Name:* Zach
*Age:* 16
*Sex:* Male
*Birthplace:* Augsburg, West Germany
*Hometown:* Fayetteville, North Carolina
*Nationality:* Irish - American
*Mode of Transportation: * 1997 Saturn SL2
*Favorite Mavericks Players: * Josh Howard and Dirk Diggler
*Favorite Non-Maverick Players* They are all retired
*College Attended/Attending: * Soon to be The University of Oklahoma
*Video Game Systems Owned:* None anymore
*Favorite Game(s): * None anymore
*Favorite Song:* Whole Lotta Love
*Favorite Band: *Led Zeppelin
*Favorite Movie:* Rocky
*Favorite Food: * Steak
*Favorite TV Show: * The OC
*How far can we go this year:* All the way
*Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe:* Lebron James St. Vincent-St. Mary's, Dirk Nowitzki Rewind, Pete Maravich 1976 Hawks Alternate.
*Why are you a Mavs fan* My family is from Oklahoma. We are fans of most Dallas based teams.


----------



## TMac01McGrady

Name: Mike aka PJ
Age: 19
Sex: male
Birthplace: miami fl
Hometown: Virginia
Nationality: cacausain
Mode of Transportation:car
Favorite Mavericks Players: dirk, finley, terry. (but finley is prob my fav)
Favorite Non-Maverick Players: tracy mcgrady, carmelo anthony, mike bibby, chris webber, vince carter
College Attended/Attending: none
Video Game Systems Owned: ps2, ps, n64, super nintendo, nintendo, gamecube, dreamcast, and getting xbox
Favorite Game(s): nba live 05, smackdown v.s. raw, gta: san andreas, nfl espn 2k5
Favorite Song: jadakiss ft. nas common anthony hamilton - why remix
Favorite Band: i dont like bands but fav rapper would be nas
Favorite Movie: alot to name lol..but one of em are I ROBOT
Favorite Food: nachos or pizza
Favorite TV Show: boy meets world
How far can we go this year: hopefully to the championships
Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe: none cus they got stolen or messed up..but for xmas i got a tmac, dirk, and oneal
Why are you a Mavs fan: because i jus am lol...


----------



## madman

Name: Marc
Age: 17
Sex: male
Birthplace: Toronto, ON
Hometown: Same as above
Nationality: canadian
Background: African and Isreali
Mode of Transportation: TTC (bus and subway)
Favorite Mavericks Players: Dirk and Finley
Favorite Non-Maverick Players: Steve Nash, Chris Bosh, Micheal Redd....
College Attended/Attending: none
Video Game Systems Owned: ps, n64, super nintendo, nintendo, gamecube, dreamcast, xbox
Favorite Game(s): Halo (2) NBA 2k5 cant think of any more right now
Favorite Song: Let's Ride - Choclair or Southern Hospitality - Ludacros
Favorite Rapper: Ludacris
Favorite Movie: too many to name
Favorite Food: pizza
Favorite TV Show: Family Guy
How far can we go this year: Hard to tell since some team in the west are strugaling, maybe all the way
Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe: James, Nash (Mavs) Bosh, Davis (raptors) Stoudamire (raptors) Tmac (raptors) Mopete
Why are you a Mavs fan: Cause i am a nash fan and i got hooked on the mavs style of play


----------



## Kekai

Name:
Age: 15
Sex: Yes Please...nah haha Im a Guy
Birthplace: Hawai'i 
Hometown: Hawai'i
Nationality: Hawaiian, 
Mode of Transportation: Feet
Favorite Mavericks Players: Quis, Josh Howard, Dirk
Favorite Non-Maverick Players: Suns, Dmiles, Lebron
College Attended/Attending: High school
Video Game Systems Owned: None yet
Favorite Game(s): I played Madden thats tight
Favorite Song: Right now I like Let's Go
Favorite Band: Dont Know
Favorite Movie: Like Mike hahah
Favorite Food: Laulau
Favorite TV Show: History Channel
How far can we go this year: WCF
Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe: Clippers Q blue one, Lebron Away
Why are you a Mavs fan: Exciting Players

Shoots that was cool


----------



## Mavs Dude

*Re: Mavs Fan Roll Call!*

*Name:* Mavs Dude
*Age:* 16
*Sex:* Male 
*Birthplace:* Manitowac,Wisconsin
*Hometown:* Milwaukee,Wisconsin
*Nationality:* German/Polish
*Mode of Transportation: * Kei Sephia (sp), old rusty van
*Favorite Mavericks Players: * Dirk followed by JHow, DJ, and DHouse
*Favorite Non-Maverick Players:* Dan Gadzuric, Dwyane Wade, Anderson Varejao, Luke Jackson, Keith Bogans, Jermaine O'Neal, Tayshaun Prince, Josh Smith, AK47, Zaza Pachulia, and many more
*College Attended/Attending: * N/A
*Video Game Systems Owned:* PS2 and Gamecube
*Favorite Game(s): * NBA Live (PS2), Day of Reckoning (GC)
*Favorite Song:* Ghetto-Akon
*Favorite Band: * Breaking Benjamin
*Favorite Movie:* Rat Race
*Favorite Food: * Mashed Potatoes
*Favorite TV Show: * The Simpsons
*How far can we go this year:* All the way to the Championship!!
*Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe:* Dirk home jersey
*Why are you a Mavs fan:* I came to be a fan because of Dirk. He is just the best all around player in the NBA. Now they have brought in guys to complement their high flying, 3 point shooting offense with some good ol' D.


----------



## aussiewill

Hey, I thought it would be time for a new one


Name: Will
Age: 18
Sex: Male
Birthplace: Taree- Australia
Hometown: Newcastle
Nationality: Aussie
Mode of Transportation: Car
Favorite Mavericks Players: Dirk and arquis
Favorite Non-Maverick Players: Allen Iverson
College Attended/Attending: None
Video Game Systems Owned: PC
Favorite Game(s): Tiger Woods PGA 2005 and Diablo 2 LOD 1.10 Exp.
Favorite Song: Bring me back to life
Favorite Band: Evanescence
Favorite Movie: Welcome to the jungle
Favorite Food: Meat Pie
Favorite TV Show: Too many to choose
How far can we go this year: The title
Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe: 3
Why are you a Mavs fan: Give a good reason why not.


----------



## dknoll

*Name:* Dwight Knoll
*Age:* 21
*Sex:* Male
*Birthplace:* Stephenville, TX
*Hometown:* Stephenville, TX
*Nationality:* American
*Mode of Transportation: * Feet
*Favorite Mavericks Players: * Fin, Josh
*Favorite Non-Maverick Players* Chris Bosh, Dwight Howard
*College Attended/Attending: * St. John's College
*Video Game Systems Owned:* None
*Favorite Game(s): * Basketball, Handball, Soccer, Flag Football
*Favorite Song:*All Sorts
*Favorite Band: *All Sorts
*Favorite Movie:*The Big Lebowski
*Favorite Food: *All Sorts
*Favorite TV Show: *Mavericks Basketball
*How far can we go this year:*NBA Champions
*Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe:*1 Nash Mavs Jersy... 1 Fin Jersy-Tshirt
*Why are you a Mavs fan*From North Texas...


----------



## SMDre

Name: Aundre' Banks
Age:20
Sex:M
Birthplace: Dallas, TX
Hometown: D- Town
Nationality: African- American
Mode of Transportation: Car
Favorite Mavericks Players: Dirk, Fin, Josh Howard, Jet
Favorite Non-Maverick Players: LeBron, KG, Timmy, Steve Nash
College Attended/Attending: Oklahoma State
Video Game Systems Ownedlaystation 2
Favorite Game(s): NBA Live, X-Men Legends, Madden 2005
Favorite Song: Right Now- Ray Charles 
Favorite Band: R&B: Dru Hill, Rap: G- Unit, Rock: Evanescence
Favorite Movie:Blade
Favorite Food: Pizza
Favorite TV Show: Smallville
How far can we go this year: Finals
Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe: Dirk, (Fin Soon)
Why are you a Mavs fan: Born and Breed


----------



## Dre

Name: Dre

Age:17

Sex:M

Birthplace: Washington, DC

Hometown: Washington, DC

Nationality: American

Mode of Transportation: The Public Variety

Favorite Mavericks Players: Dirk, Daniels, Howard

Favorite Non-Maverick Players: KG, Starbury, Lebron, Nash, Stro, Sheed, Arenas, Artest, Hughes....

College Attended/Attending: That's in the future.

Video Game Systems Ownedlaystation 2 (N64 and Sega Genesis lying somewhere in this house)

Favorite Game(s): Tetris, Mario, ESPN NBA 2K5, Any Madden, Any GTA from 3 on

Favorite Song: Juicy-Biggie. But I have many, many 1as, 1bs....

Favorite Band: Jay-Z, Biggie. And If I had to choose a band, Nirvana.

Favorite Movie:Hoop Dreams

Favorite Food: Chocolate Chip Cookies. If that isn't a real food, Pizza

Favorite TV Show: Sopranos.

How far can we go this year: All the way if we get healthy.

Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe: Dirk, Jordan (Bulls and Wizards), Artest, Malone, KG, Grant Hill reversable (remember those), Team USA 96 Shaq, Wish I had more. 

Why are you a Mavs fan: The first time I really got into basketball was playing NBA Jam in like 95-96, and I remember Jason Kidd was a monster. So I decided I was a Mavs fan. When you're that young, it's pretty simple.


----------



## Tersk

I am adding a new question

*How did you find this board*


----------



## maverette04131

Man, are there no girls on this board?

*Name:* Richelle 
*Age: *17
*Sex: *Female 
*Birthplace:* Philippines 
*Hometown:* Little Rock, AR 
*Nationality:* Filipina 
*Mode of Transportation:* My parents, friends, or my Honda Passport I call The Van Exel
*Favorite Mavericks Players: *I like all of them but my absolute most has be Michael Finley, don’t worry Dirk is up there too.
*Favorite Non-Maverick Players:* Steve Nash Nick Van Exel, Kirk Hinrich…I love my point guards. 
*College Attended/Attending:* High School
*Video Game Systems Owned:* PS2
*Favorite Game(s):* any type of NBA street…though I suck at it!
*Favorite Song:* currently I’m quite fond of The Blower’s Daughter by Damien Rice 
*Favorite Band:* I don’t have one
*Favorite Movie:* currently I must say Finding Nemo…I know I know, lame.
*Favorite Food: *Penne Rustica from Macaroni Grill 
*Favorite TV Show:* currently Family Guy, Made, The Simpsons and of course any NBA games 
*How far can we go this year:* It’ll be a surprise 
*Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe:* Dallas Maverick Nash (and also a jersey tee) and Michael Finley…will definitely buy a Dirk and J-Ho one soon 
*Why are you a Mavs fan:* No drama, they just play…amazing at that too!
*How’d you find this board:* Theo! here just randomly aims me in the middle of the night asking me to join. And I guess he found me through the other maverick message board Mavtalk.


----------



## xray

*Re: Mavs Fan Roll Call!*

(My 1st post :groucho: )

*Name* Brian
*Age* 37
*Sex* Male
*Birthplace* Garland, TX
*Hometown* Little Elm, TX
*Nationalty* American
*Mode of Transportation* My hoopty, 98 Nissan Frontier 
*Favorite Mavs Player* I love potential, so besides Dirk, JHo, Daniels, and Harris, I'll go with D.J. 
*Favorite Non-Mav Players* Shaq, D. Wade, Ray Allen, too many to list, but I wish Shawn Kemp was still in his prime. 
*How far we will go this year:* A work in progress, I give them 2-3 years together to bring a parade to Dallas.
*Why I Am a Mavs Fan* I watched (on TV) Don Carter and Norm Sonju pull the name "Mavericks" out of the hat in 1979. Been through thick and thin with 'em, and I'm not letting up 'till they win it. Then I'll watch some more !


----------



## Mavs41

*Re: Mavs Fan Roll Call!*

Name: Bryan
Age: 21
Sex: Male 
Birthplace: Fort Worth 
Hometown: Fort Worth,TX
Nationality: American
Mode of Transportation: Catch a ride with friends.
Favorite Mavericks Players: Dirk Nowitzki,Michael Finley,Josh Howard, and Devin Harris.
Favorite Non-Maverick Players: Steve Nash and Tim Duncan 
College Attended/Attending: UTA
Video Game Systems Owned: X-Box
Favorite Game(s): Halo and any sports/fighting games.
Favorite Song: Too many to name just one.
Favorite Band: Dunno.
Favorite Movie: Time Machine.
Favorite Food: Mexican. 
Favorite TV Show: Family Guy 
How far can we go this year: To the WCF. 
Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe: Michael Finley Jersey 
Why are you a Mavs fan: Because they are my hometown team also the team aspect they play with.
How’d you find this board:Saw it posted from Theo on db.com.


----------



## HKF

*Re: Mavs Fan Roll Call!*

Welcome to the site guys. :wave:Stick around and let your opinions be heard.


----------



## Your Dallas Mavericks

*Re: Mavs Fan Roll Call!*

Name: MavsRandy
Age: 36
Sex: Male 
Birthplace: Irving, TX 
Hometown: Oklahoma City, OK
Nationality: American
Mode of Transportation: My Car
Favorite Mavericks Players: Dirk Nowitzki, Josh Howard, and Marquis Daniels.
Favorite Non-Maverick Players: Steve Nash 
College Attended/Attending: Richland
Video Game Systems Owned: None for a long time.
Favorite Game(s): RPG and Sports games.
Favorite Song: Freebird.
Favorite Band: Journey.
Favorite Movie: Anything intelligent Sci-Fi.
Favorite Food: Mexican or Italian. 
Favorite TV Show: Anything animated where the lead male character is an idiot (Simpsons, Family Guy, Futurama, Flintstones, Jetsons, Scooby Doo LOL!) 
How far can we go this year: All the way if we get Damp back soon. 
Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe: Dirk 
Why are you a Mavs fan: Because I love basketball and have followed them through thick and thin since their inception.
How’d you find this board: I was summoned by a moderator saying they needed potential quality posters. Since I am hoping I am one of those, I am here.


----------



## Tristan

*Re: Mavs Fan Roll Call!*

Name: Tristan
Age: 17
Sex: male 
Birthplace: Philippines 
Hometown: Ft. Worth, TX
Nationality: Filipino
Mode of Transportation: My beloved car named whisper. A 99 Mitsubishi Eclipse
Favorite Mavericks Players: All of em...we'll see how van horn goes
Favorite Non-Maverick Players: Nash, Van Exel, Manu-G, KG, Dwayne Wade, Lebron
College Attended/Attending: North Crowley HS
Video Game Systems Owned: Xbox, PS2, Gamecube, N64
Favorite Game(s): NBA Lives, Need for speed 2, Halo 2
Favorite Song: Any kind cept for country..they just piss me off
Favorite Band: Thrice, Linkin Park, Dead poetic, mae, much much more
Favorite Movie: Um..Like mike..haha no jk..umm too fast 2 furious, passion of the Christ, bunch more
Favorite Food: Chicken 
Favorite TV Show: Drake & Josh...good stuff...
How far can we go this year: we'' see
Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe: Mavs shirts are posted on my walls...one of em says "Estd. 1980" and has a big logo and the other one is just a big blue shirt of the mavs
Why are you a Mavs fan: Learned how to play good bball from them
How’d you find this board: roaming around


----------



## Tersk

*Re: Mavs Fan Roll Call!*

Welcome to the board everyone, hope to see you around here


----------



## The Future7

*Re: Mavs Fan Roll Call!*

Name:Shane
Age:15
Sex:Male
Birthplace:Brooklyn, NY
Hometown:Queens,NY
Nationality:Black 
Mode of Transportation: Feet/Bus/MiniBike
Favorite Mavericks Players: Dirk Nowitzki, Josh Howard, and Marquis Daniels.
Favorite Non-Maverick Players:Kobe Bryant, Dwayne Wade
College Attended/Attending: High School
Video Game Systems Ownedlaystation 2,PC
Favorite Game(s):GTA:SA, ESPN NBA 2K5 
Favorite Song:Too many songs
Favorite Band:None 
Favorite Movie:Bad Boys 2
Favorite Food: Chicken/Lasagna
Favorite TV Show: The Chappelles Show and Family Guy
How far can we go this year:Finals if we stay healthy
Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe:Kobe Lakers Home, Dirk alternate away
Why are you a Mavs fan: There so fun to watch
How did you find this board:Looking around the internet.


----------



## Princess

*Re: Mavs Fan Roll Call!*

I'm here! New Member but long-time Mavs fan.

Name: Sarah
Age: 26
Sex: female
Birthplace: Clearwater, FL
Hometown: Irving, TX 
Nationality: White 
Mode of Transportation: Motorcycle! (when the weather's warm enough)
Favorite Mavericks Players: Dirk Nowitzki and Marquis Daniels.
Video Game Systems Owned: Playstation 2
Favorite Game(s): DDR
Favorite Song: Too many songs
Favorite Band: None 
Favorite Movie: LOTR
Favorite Food: Japanese, especially sushi
Favorite TV Show: Mavs games (don't watch much TV unless it's Mavs)
How far can we go this year: All the way!
Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe: Nike Dirk home and away jerseys, one authentic autographed Dirk road jersey.
How did you find this board: invitation


----------



## mavsman

*Re: Mavs Fan Roll Call!*



Princess said:


> How far can we go this year: All the way!


Please tell me this question isn't basketball related.

Sorry, there is always one in every bunch.


----------



## DEEPMOZ

*Re: Mavs Fan Roll Call!*

I'm DeepMoz from Dallas, TX.

A certain someone "made" me join this group as if I needed more distractions in my life. Okay, I have no life, but still....I don't need to be digging myself in to a deeper hole.

So, do you guys have shirts? LOL!

Go Mavs, if you want to know anymore, then you're probably a stalker.


----------



## yinyin

*Re: Mavs Fan Roll Call!*

Name:Liu Yin
Age:21
Sex:female
Birthplace: BeiJing
Hometown:Beijing,China
Nationality: China
Mode of Transportation: 
Favorite Mavericks Players: Dirk Nowitzki
Favorite Non-Maverick Players:Steve Nash
College Attended/Attending: 
Video Game Systems Owned:
Favorite Game(s): 
Favorite Song:
Favorite Band: 
Favorite Movie:
Favorite Food: chinese food
Favorite TV Show: 
How far can we go this yearlayoff 2nd round or more
Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe:
Why are you a Mavs fan:coz dirk
How did you find this board 
from hoopchina.com
to be completed later


----------



## The Future7

*Re: Mavs Fan Roll Call!*

Welcome! I hope you guys enjoy the Mavs board.


----------



## Tersk

*Re: Mavs Fan Roll Call!*

Welcome to the board everyone!


----------



## yinyin

*Re: Mavs Fan Roll Call!*

hehe~~thx ~~
i found here is a nice family of Mavs~~
proud to be one of u!!


----------



## Mr.Palmer

*Re: Mavs Fan Roll Call!*

Namewight
Age:22
Sex:Male
Birthplace:Jackson,Michigan 
Hometown:Bryan, Texas
Nationality: Black, Native American 
Mode of Transportation: A beautiful 1998 Mazda 626
Favorite Mavericks Players: Josh Howard, Quis Daniels, Devin Harris, Mike Finley
Favorite Non-Maverick Players: Dwayne Wade and Steve Nash of course
College Attended/Attending: Eastern Michigan University
Video Game Systems Owned:Xbox and PS2
Favorite Game(s): Ninja Gaiden, Madden, ESPN Basketball
Favorite Song:
Favorite Band: 
Favorite Movie:Boomerang
Favorite Food: Pizza
Favorite TV Show: Aqua Teen Hunger Force
How far can we go this year:All the damn way!
Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe:Authenic Away Mike Finley,Swingman home Dirk, Personilized Home Mavs with my name on they back.
Why are you a Mavs fan: 
How did you find this board: Theo IMed me.


----------



## Tersk

*Re: Mavs Fan Roll Call!*

Welcome, I hope you stay around


----------



## ChristopherJ

*Re: Mavs Fan Roll Call!*

*Name:*Chris
*Age:* 16
*Sex:* Male
*Birthplace:* Vancouver, Canada
*Hometown:* Vancouver, Canada
*Nationality:* english - Canadian
*Mode of Transportation: * feet, bike, parents
*Favorite Mavericks Players: * Dirk and Finley
*Favorite Non-Maverick Players* Nash
*College Attended/Attending: * High school
*Video Game Systems Owned:* sega genisis, N64, PS2
*Favorite Game(s): * Tiger Woods 2005
*Favorite Song:* Imagine
*Favorite Band: *don't have one
*Favorite Movie:* American Beauty
*Favorite Food: * shrimp
*Favorite TV Show: *Seinfeld
*How far can we go this year:* dunno
*Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe:* Big Country Reeves-Home grizzlies jersey
*Why are you a Mavs fan* The old dirty and nasty connection.


----------



## mavsmania41

*Re: Mavs Fan Roll Call!*

Name:Todd Shelton
Age:17
Sex:male
Birthplace: Oklahoma city
Hometown:ardmore oklahoma
Nationality:Anglo Saxon
Mode of Transportation: car
Favorite Mavericks Players: dirk howard terry fin damp
Favorite Non-Maverick Players dwayne wade
College Attended/Attendingu
Video Game Systems Owned:xbox
Favorite Game(s): nba live street vol 3 madden 05 and ncaa 05
Favorite Song:same ole situation motely crew
Favorite Band: cold play
Favorite Movie: rememberthe titans
Favorite Food: pizza
Favorite TV Show: sports center
How far can we go this year:western finals
Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe:nowitzki and i have a Najera no longer wear
Why are you a Mavs fan heck yeah diehard
How did you find this board from theo


----------



## Tersk

*Re: Mavs Fan Roll Call!*

Keep up the very strong posting everyone! Invite your friends aswell


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

*Re: Mavs Fan Roll Call!*

*Name:*DwyaneWadeMVP
*Age:*16
*Sex:*male
*Birthplace:* Feldkirch
*Hometown:* Feldkirch
*Nationality:* Austria
*Mode of Transportation: *???
*Favorite Mavericks Players: *Stackhouse
*Favorite Non-Maverick Players*DwyaneWade, J.R. Smith
*College Attended/Attending: * High School
*Video Game Systems Owned:* XBOX
*Favorite Game(s): *NBA Live 2005
*Favorite Song:*Improvise - Kanye West
*Favorite Band: * Kanye West
*Favorite Movie:* Coach Carter
*Favorite Food: * Pizza
*Favorite TV Show: * Inside NBA
*How far can we go this year:* Conference Finals
*Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe:* Carmelo Anthony denver nuggets
*Why are you a Mavs fan*because they always show them in tv because of dirk 
*How did you find this board* nbadraft.net


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: Mavs Fan Roll Call!*

*Name:* Kunlun
*Age:* 19
*Sex:* Male
*Nationality:* USA
*Mode of Transportation: * Car
*Favorite Mavericks Players: * Dirk Nowitzki
*Favorite Non-Maverick Players* Allen Iverson
*Video Game Systems Owned:* PlayStation, Dreamcast, PlayStation 2, Sega Mega Drive 2
*Favorite Game(s): * ESPN NBA 2k5, Final Fantasy VII
*Favorite Song:* Jay-Z - Heart of the City (Ain't No Love)
*Favorite Movie:* Scarface/Remember The Titans
*Favorite Food: * I like all food
*How far can we go this year:* Western Conference Finals
*Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe:* Three
*Why are you a Mavs fan* Because of their exciting style of play and Dirk Nowitzki.
*How did you find this board* I found this Mavericks board on the sidebar.


----------



## nutmeged3

*Re: Mavs Fan Roll Call!*

Name:Evan

Age:15

Sex: Male

Birthplace:NC

Hometown: Trinity NC ******* capitol

Nationality: American/ Cuban

Mode of Transportation: parents 

Favorite Mavericks Players: Marquis Howard and DHA

Favorite Non-Maverick Players Nash Okafor and Lebron

College Attended/Attending: Highschool

Favorite Song: 2 hard to keep it current

Favorite Movie:Coach carter 

How far can we go this year: All the way

Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe: uh Dirk Ben wallace and a custom mavs with my name on it

Why are you a Mavs fan: The big 3


----------



## mavsrock27

*Re: Mavs Fan Roll Call!*

Name:Jen
Age:15
Sex:Female
Birthplace: Dallas 
Hometown:Red Oak
Nationality: American
Mode of Transportation: parents 
Favorite Mavericks Players: Dirk, Pavel 
Favorite Non-Maverick Players: Jason Kapono, Steve Nash
College Attended/Attending:n/a 
Video Game Systems OwnedS2, N64, Dreamcast
Favorite Game(s): NBA Live 2005, DDR
Favorite Song:If You See Jordan
Favorite Band: Something Corporate, Senses Fail, Everclear
Favorite Movie: Donnie Darko
Favorite Food:Taco Bell food
Favorite TV Show:NBA Basketball, Law and Order SVU
How far can we go this year:all the way
Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe:6 Dirk,1 expensive Josh Howard,1 Steve Nash
Why are you a Mavs fan:Because the Mavs are the best!!
How did you find this board:someone from MavTalk


----------



## Tersk

*Re: Mavs Fan Roll Call!*

:groucho: Welcome to the board! Tell ya friends and I hope your a regular contributor


----------



## mavsmania41

*Re: Mavs Fan Roll Call!*

all regualr contributor right here.


----------



## Tersk

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

For all the new fans, you should check in here and answer the questions so we can get to know you!


----------



## miles berg

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

Name: Miles 
Age: 26
Sex: M
Birthplace: Baton Rouge LA
Hometown: Stephenville TX
Nationality: American
Mode of Transportation: Dodge Only
Favorite Mavericks Players: Devin Harris, Dirk Nowitzi, DJ Mbenga
Favorite Non-Maverick Players Kobe Bryant (I know, I know), Manu, Kirk H., Joe Johnson
College Attended/Attending: Tarleton State University (have Masters0
Video Game Systems Owned: X BOx
Favorite Game(s): NBA Live
Favorite Song: Numb
Favorite Band: Linkin Park and Audioslave
Favorite Movie: Forrest Gump
Favorite Food: Steak and Shrimp combo
Favorite TV Show: NYPD Blue (RIP)
How far can we go this year: All the way
Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe: LeBron (HS), Dirk, Nash
Why are you a Mavs fan Grew up on the 80s Mavs
How did you find this board theo41


----------



## Tersk

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

Welcome Mies !


----------



## Mav_Fan_4ever_41

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

Name: *Mav_Fan_4ever_41*
Age: *14*
Sex: *Female*
Birthplace: *Louisiana*
Hometown: *A town in Oklahoma*
Nationality: *Filipina-American*
Mode of Transportation: *School bus & parents. I'm not old enough to drive yet.*
Favorite Mavericks Players: *Dirk Nowitzki, Michael Finley, Jason Terry, Jerry Stackhouse, Erik Dampier, Devin Harris, Josh Howard, & Marquis Daniels*
Favorite Non-Maverick Players: *Shaq O' Neal, Dwayne Wade, Steve Nash, Allen Iverson, Kyle Korver, LeBron James, Jermaine O' Neal, Manu Ginobli, Tim Duncan, Robert Horry, Vince Carter, & Jason Kidd*
College Attended/Attending: *I don't go to college...yet*
Video Game Systems Owned: *PS2 (PlayStation 2)*
Favorite Game(s): *NBA Live 2005, Grand Theft Auto, Resident Evil*
Favorite Song: *I have ALOT of fave songs. Espeically ROCK & hip/hop * 
Favorite Band: *Green Day*
Favorite Movie: *I have TOO MANY favorite movies!*
Favorite Food: *Italian food, Chinese food, Mexican food*
Favorite TV Show: *Anything on TV these days, I'll watch*
How far can we go this year: *Finals*
Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe: *None*
Why are you a Mavs fan: *Because of Dirk. And because the whole team is AWESOME!*
How did you find this board: *Through a friend, Todd (username on here: mavsmania41)*


----------



## aussiewill

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*



Mav_Fan_4ever_41 said:


> Jerry Stackson


LOL, his last name is Stackhouse, but I wont hold it against you .


----------



## Mav_Fan_4ever_41

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

Oops.. yes, I know his name is Jerry Stackhouse. It's a misspell. Hold on, let me edit that.


----------



## Tersk

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

Another 14 year old :groucho: 

Welcome

Just kidding


----------



## aussiewill

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

Smooooooooooth Theo, LMAO :clown:, your sure know how to attract the attention of the young ladies .


----------



## Tersk

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

When I'm not posting on BBB.net, I'm reading guides how to get it going with chicks over the internet

:groucho:


----------



## aussiewill

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

:laugh: , you do that, but if you need some advice you know where I am :makeout: :rotf:


----------



## maverette04131

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*



aussiewill said:


> :laugh: , you do that, but if you need some advice you know where I am :makeout: :rotf:


if you need a woman's point of view, you know where i am. 

awww, you little ladies man, you!


----------



## Twistaeffect2005

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

Name: George aka Twista
Age: 19
Sex: Male
Birthplace: New Jersey
Hometown: New Brunswick, New Jersey
Nationality: Irish/Cherokee Indian/German
Mode of Transportation: 1997 Hyundai Elantra
Favorite Mavericks Players: Dirk, Finley, Terry, Howard
Favorite Non-Maverick Players:Lebron James, Reggie Miller, Jason Kidd
College Attended/Attending: None Currently
Video Game Systems Owned: Xbox
Favorite Game(s): Halo 2, MVP Baseball 2005, NBA Live 2005
Favorite Song: Bohemian Rhapsody
Favorite Band: Metallica
Favorite Movie: Goodfellas
Favorite Food: Chicken Parmigan
Favorite TV Show: Family Guy
How far can we go this year: Championship Baby
Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe: Jason Kidd Jersey, Dirk Throwback
Why are you a Mavs fan: Cause I love the franchise, and I love this team. I love what this team is all about.
How did you find this board: You lol


----------



## soulhunter

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

Name: Cameron
Age: 16
Sex: M
Birthplace: Some Hospital somewhere
Hometown: Monbulk
Nationality: Aussie
Mode of Transportation: parents, bus, feet
Favorite Mavericks Players: Devin Harris, Dirk Nowitzki
Favorite Non-Maverick Players: Horry and Iguoldala
Video Game Systems Owned: PS2
Favorite Game(s): NBA Live 2005
Favorite Song: Too Many
Favorite Band: Too Many
Favorite Movie: Black Minstrel and the Bone Collector
Favorite Food: Pasta, pretty much any type
Favorite TV Show: Family Guy/That 70's show
How far can we go next year: Until we meet SA
Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe: Andrew Parkinson (South east Melbourne Magic)Andrew Gaze (melbourne tigers) soon to be added Bogut College Jersy (dont like Milwaukees)
Why are you a Mavs fan? they were my fun team on NBA Live 2003
How did you find this board, Dunno


----------



## Jet

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

Name: *Jil* 
Age:*14*15 in about a month  ** 
Sex: *Female* 
Birthplace: *Mason City, Iowa* 
Hometown: *Mason City, Iowa* 
Nationality: *German, Swedish, Norwedgian* 
Mode of Transportation: *I run places* 
Favorite Mavericks Players: *Marquis Daniels, Jason Terry, Dirk Nowitzki, Devin Harris, and Josh Howard..in that order* 
Favorite Non-Maverick Players: *Antawn Jamison...hm.. thats about it* 
College Attended/Attending: *Im planning on attending maybe ISU.. but I would much rather go to Iowa but they dont have the career I want to go to* 
Video Game Systems Owned: *GBA, GBC, Gamecube.. its broken* 
Favorite Game(s):* hm.... NBA Live games*
Favorite Song: *hm.. dont have one really* 
Favorite Band: *3 Doors Down, the Black Eyed Peas* 
Favorite Movie:*I like Star Wars, LOTR, and Dodgeball* 
Favorite Food:*Anything... Whipped Cream... yummy* 
Favorite TV Show: *SportsCenter* 
How far can we go this year:*ALL THE WAY!!* 
Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe: *Dirk Nowitzki Away* 
Why are you a Mavs fan *Well, Jason Terry and I have the same initials *JET* and also I really liked Avery when he was playing for the Mavs, I love him as a coach now though.* 
How did you find this board: *Theo told me, im just guessing, considering that was his AIM name*


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

Name: Robbie
Age: 15
Sex: Male
Birthplace: San Antonio, Tejas
Hometown: Alamo City!
Nationality: American
Mode of Transportation: Good ol' fashion runnin
Favorite Mavericks Players: Dirk Nowinski
Favorite Non-Maverick Players: Emanuel Ginobilli, Tony Parker
College Attended/Attending: Not quite there yet
Video Game Systems Owned: Xbox, Gamecube, Nintendo Dual Screen, Gameboy Advance SP
Favorite Game(s): The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time, Metroid Prime, Super Smash Brothers Melee, Splintercell: Chaos Theory
Favorite Song: My December
Favorite Band: Linkin Park
Favorite Movie: The Alamo, The Passion of the Christ, The Lord of the Rings: Return of the King, Star Wars: Revenge of the Sith
Favorite Food: Lasagna
Favorite TV Show: Aqua Teen Hunger Force
How far can we go this year: WCF (Loose to the spurs )
Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe: Tim Duncan, Emanuel Ginobilli, Dirk Nowinski
Why are you a Mavs fan: Because the Texas Triangle isn't complete without them
How did you find this board: yahoo search


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*



miles berg said:


> Name: Miles
> Age: 26
> Sex: M
> Birthplace: Baton Rouge LA
> Hometown: Stephenville TX
> Nationality: American
> Mode of Transportation: Dodge Only
> Favorite Mavericks Players: Devin Harris, Dirk Nowitzi, DJ Mbenga
> Favorite Non-Maverick Players Kobe Bryant (I know, I know), Manu, Kirk H., Joe Johnson
> College Attended/Attending: Tarleton State University (have Masters0
> Video Game Systems Owned: X BOx
> Favorite Game(s): NBA Live
> *Favorite Song: Numb
> Favorite Band: Linkin Park* and Audioslave
> Favorite Movie: Forrest Gump
> Favorite Food: Steak and Shrimp combo
> Favorite TV Show: NYPD Blue (RIP)
> How far can we go this year: All the way
> Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe: LeBron (HS), Dirk, Nash
> Why are you a Mavs fan Grew up on the 80s Mavs
> How did you find this board theo41


Ya've got good taste there, Miles :wink:


----------



## Pj5

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

Name: Paul John Jochico AKA Pj
Age: 25
Sex: Male
Birthplace: Philippines 
Hometown: Glendale, California
Nationality: Filipino/U.S. Immigrant
Mode of Transportation: CRV 
Favorite Mavericks Players: Dirk, JT, Josh Howard, Stack
Favorite Non-Maverick Players: Peja Stojakovic, Amare Stoudemire
College Attended/Attending: USLS
Video Game Systems Owned: PS2
Favorite Game(s): Sports and Fighting (Nba Live and Tekken)
Favorite Song: Blurry
Favorite Band: Puddle of Mudd
Favorite Movie: The Negotiator
Favorite Food: Chicken
Favorite TV Show: Most Extreme
How far can we go this year: CHAMPIONSHIP!
Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe: Nowitzki
Why are you a Mavs fan: Back when Jason Kidd was with the Mavs, they were underdogs. I used to play as 'em in NBA LIVE and whenever I beat high tier teams, it made me feel great. I chose them as my staple team and with God's grace, they did become one of the elite teams in the NBA. 

How did you find this board : Google.


----------



## The Future7

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

Welcome to the Mavs forum Pj5. I hope you like it.


----------



## damav

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

Name: Albert Guapo
Age: 32
Sex: Yes, Please
Birthplace: Illinois
Hometown: Illinois
Nationality: ******
Mode of Transportation: Unicycle 
Favorite Mavericks Players: Dirk
Favorite Non-Maverick Players: Dirks Twin Brother
College Attended/Attending: TCU
Video Game Systems Owned: PS1,PS2
Favorite Game(s): NBA LIve
Favorite Song: Whoomp There it Is
Favorite Band: Neil Diamond backup band
Favorite Movie: Goodfellas
Favorite Food: Pissa
Favorite TV Show: Curb Your Lost
How far can we go this year: WCF
Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe: NADA jerseys are not flattering
Why are you a Mavs fan: Because Jason Kid does not want to see his parade rained on
How did you find this board : Hostage situation


----------



## TheFinisher3

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

Name: Arielle
Age: 16
Sex: Female
Birthplace: New Orleans, LA
Hometown: New Orleans, LA
Nationality: Black
Mode of Transportation: i don't drive, yet
Favorite Mavericks Players: Nowitzki
Favorite Non-Maverick Players: Stojakovic, Ginobili
College Attended/Attending: still in HS
Video Game Systems Owned: my brother's xbox
Favorite Game(s): NBA 2k6
Favorite Song: "Run It" - Chris Brown
Favorite Band: Evanescence
Favorite Movie: Mean Girls
Favorite Food: pizza
Favorite TV Show: Real World
How far can we go this year: all the way
Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe: Nowtizki, Davis (when he was with New Orleans), Alexander (when he was with New Orleans), McGrady (when he was with Orlando)
Why are you a Mavs fan: I've been a mavs fan since i first saw them play against sacramento in the playoffs 3 or 4 years ago...i just fell in love with the team
How did you find this board: my mom lol


----------



## LX

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

Welcome to the Mavs Forum TheFinisher. Hope to see you posting around here.


----------



## Benis007

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

Name: Benis
Age: 23
Sex: Male
Birthplace: Toronto, Canada 
Hometown: Lewisville Texas
Nationality: French/Spanish/Polish
Mode of Transportation: VW Golf 
Favorite Mavericks Players: Dirk, Diop, Howard
Favorite Non-Maverick Players: Chris Bosh
College Attended/Attending: UWO
Video Game Systems Owned: xbox
Favorite Game(s): NBA live, San Andreas
Favorite Song: ?
Favorite Band: ?
Favorite Movie: Bronx tale
Favorite Food: 
Favorite TV Show: Cops
How far can we go this year: All the way
Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe: Hornets Larry johnson
Why are you a Mavs fan: Because i live in dallas
How did you find this board : luck


----------



## mavsravensfanatic

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

Name: Solomon
Age: 15
Sex: Male
Hometown: Cincinnati,Evanston
Mode of Transportation:Bike,bus 
Favorite Mavericks Players:Narquis Daniels, D.J. 
Favorite Non-Maverick Players: Ben Wallace, Mehmet Okhur
College Attended/Attending: Freshman in High school
Video Game Systems Owned:X-Box, Laptob, Gameboy advance 
Favorite Game(s): Nba 2K6
Favorite Song:Older Gods
Favorite Band: Wu-tang clan
Favorite Movie:None
Favorite Food: None really, Can I just say Subway 
Favorite TV Show: Office
How far can we go this year:I'm not sure 
Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe: DIrk, Nash-suns, K-mart-nugs,Dwight Howard
Why are you a Mavs fan: Because I like depth And this is the deepest team in league.
How did you find this board: Google search

New member here


----------



## Tersk

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

Welcome! hope you like it.


----------



## StackAttack

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

Hey. This is my fourth post and from what I've seen so far, this is the best NBA community on the net. Look forward to visiting often.

Name: 1337
Age: 14
Sex: Male
Hometown: Plano, Texas
Mode of Transportation: Bike
Favorite Mavericks Players: JET, Dirk, Stack, Marquis
Favorite Non-Maverick Players: Dwyane Wade, Steve Nash (come home ;_
College Attended/Attending: Wrapping up Junior High
Video Game Systems Owned: GameCube, XBox, Game Boy Color, Game Boy Advance, Nintendo DS, Sony PSP
Favorite Game(s): The Legend of Zelda series
Favorite Song: Feeling This, When I Come Around
Favorite Band: Green Day, blink182, Box Car Racer
Favorite Movie: Monty Python series
Favorite Food: BBQ Ribs
Favorite TV Show: Lost, Family Guy
How far can we go this year: All the way!
Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe: Dirk, JET, Stack
Why are you a Mavs fan: Because I live here 
How did you find this board: Google


----------



## Tersk

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

Welcome 1337, hope you enjoy it.


----------



## VeN

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

Name: Brian
Age: 25
Sex: M
Birthplace: Dallas
Hometown:Little Elm, Texas
Nationality: american - black
Mode of Transportation: car
Favorite Mavericks Players: Dirk, Jet,Devin, J-Ho
Favorite Non-Maverick Players Wade, Nash, Jason Kidd
College Attended/Attending: N/A
Video Game Systems Owned: PS2
Favorite Game(s): FLF
Favorite Song: -
Favorite Band: Tool, APC
Favorite Movie: Batman Begins
Favorite Food: Italian
Favorite TV Show: Alias, Family Guy
How far can we go this year: All the way!
Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe: Dirk, Jet
Why are you a Mavs fan: I live in Dallas, grew up going to their games and I like their playing style.
How did you find this board: Theo lol


----------



## Dragnsmke1

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

Playoff tickets on sale soon: Single-game tickets for the Mavs' first two home playoff games will go on sale at 10 a.m. Saturday. 

Tickets will be available online at Mavs.com, via phone at 214-747-6287 and at all Ticketmaster outlets. They also can be purchased at the American Airlines Center north box office. 

Dates, times and opponent for the first two games will be posted by April 20. About 3,000 tickets are available, are $12 and up and are limited to four per person per game.


----------



## Hyperbot

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

Name: Vince
Age: 21
Sex: Male
Birthplace: Plano Tx 
Hometown: Plano TX
Nationality: Mexican
Mode of Transportation: My car 
Favorite Mavericks Players: Dirk, Terry, Howard, The Big Quisy... I wish he got some more minutes
Favorite Non-Maverick Players: AK47, Gerald Wallace, Chris Bosh
College Attended/Attending: Texas A&M University- Corpus Christi (Currently)
Video Game Systems Owned: Nintendo DS, GameCube, PS2
Favorite Game(s): XIII, FF9, Skies of Arcadia Legends, Mario Kart Double Dash, Tales of Symphonia, 
Favorite Song: Currently - 
Favorite Band: No single favorite. I listen to everything (seriously) except for texas country, I just don't get it I guess. I am not into country unless it is older stuff like willie nelson, waylon jennings, or Johnny Cash.
Favorite Movie: I like slasher flicks, and other movies that are really poorly made.
Favorite Food: Tator Tots
Favorite TV Show: SportsCenter
How far can we go this year: All the way
Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe: None actually
Why are you a Mavs fan: I'm from Big-D
How did you find this board: Mavs Maniac


----------



## shookem

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

Hey guys sorry to take this OT (koko please move this if you want),

but I just wanted to let you know that the NHL forum is covering the Stars playoff run and you should come and discuss.

Check out my sig for links.


----------



## Ninjatune

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

*Name:* Adam
*Age:* 25
*Sex:* M
*Birthplace: *Dallas
*Hometown:* Dallas
*Nationality:*Whiteboy
*Mode of Transportation:* '03 VW Jetta 1.8 Turbo
*Favorite Mavericks Players:* JHo, Harris
*Favorite Non-Maverick Players:* DWade, Chris Bosh
*College Attended/Attending:* UT
*Video Game Systems Owned:* Xbox, PS2, 360
*Favorite Game(s):* Halo, Halo 2, BF2
*Favorite Song: *Summer Song
*Favorite Band: *Death Cab for Cutie
*Favorite Movie:* Magnolia
*Favorite Food:* Mexican
*Favorite TV Show:* 24
*How far can we go this year:* All the way!
*Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe: *JHo ALT 
*Why are you a Mavs fan:* Is there any other type?
*How did you find this board:* Stumbled across it


----------



## Cameron Crazy

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

Name:Chris
Age:16
Sex:Male
Birthplace: Irving
Hometown:Houston
Nationality:American
Mode of Transportation: Jet
Favorite Mavericks Players: Dirk...terry
Favorite Non-Maverick Playerswayne wade
College Attended/Attending:High school then Duke University 
Video Game Systems Owned:Xbox
Favorite Game(s): NBA 2K6,NCAA FTBl 06
Favorite Song:T.I What you know about that
Favorite Band:Anyone 
Favorite Movie:Glory Road
Favorite Food:Chicken 
Favorite TV Show:Sports Center 
How far can we go this year:Well from right now we are doing dang good
Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe:JJ Redick #4
Why are you a Mavs fan:Allways watched them and plus every texan should like them
How did you find this board:Just searching the web for basketball message boards 

WELCOME TO THE BOARD EVERYONE!!! Hope you visit frequently, and invite your friends


----------



## TheSouth817

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

Name:Mike
Age:21
Sex:Male
Birthplace: Dallas
Hometown:Ft. Worth
Nationality:Mexican 
Mode of Transportation:'04 WRX
Favorite Mavericks Players:JHo, 41, Harris, Damp
Favorite Non-Maverick Players: LBJ, Chris Paul, Maggette, Paul Pierce, Jermaine O'neal
College Attended/Attending:Lincoln Tech 
Video Game Systems OwnedS2
Favorite Game(s):Socom 2&3 (online), Madden 06 (online), and any Mortal Kombats 
Favorite Song:Rain - Chamillionaire
Favorite Band:System of a Down 
Favorite Movie:Crash
Favorite Food:Any seafood
Favorite TV Show:Samarai Champloo (most adult swim shows) 
How far *WILL* the Mavs go this year: Mavs 05-06 NBA Champions (daam was i wrong) New prediction: Mavs 06-07 NBA Champions!
Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe: Paul Pierce, CP3, LBJ, Jet Terry
Why are you a Mavs fan: Supportin my home team(s)
How did you find this board: AOL search (NBA forums)

Hey Mavs fans, lookin foward to chattin with you all about Mavs, Cowboys, and whatever.


----------



## Waqas

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

Name: Waqas
Age: 14
Sex: Male
Birthplace: Karachi, Pakistan
Hometown: Came to Ft. Lauderdale in Flordia when I came to America before I turned 1 from Pakistan, but I've lived in Plano (near Dallas) for over 6 years 
Nationality: Pakistani
Mode of Transportation: '06 Honda Accord
Favorite Mavericks Players: Dirk Nowitzki and DB Mbenga, lol
Favorite Non-Maverick Players: Vince Carter, not sure
College Attended/Attending: I'm going to try and get into UT or Harvard, hopefully 
Video Game Systems Owned: PC, Gamecube
Favorite Game(s): NBA Live '06, Madden '06, and Civilization IV
Favorite Song: I Wonder If Heaven Got a Ghetto by 2PAC
Favorite Band: 2PAC is favorite rapper, band would be AC/DC, maybe
Favorite Movie: Star Wars
Favorite Food: Pakistani food!
Favorite TV Show: Mavericks Games
How far WILL the Mavs go this year: '05-'06 NBA Champs
Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe: Dirk Nowitzki, Michael Finley 
Why are you a Mavs fan: I love Dallas teams , but I'm more of a Dirk fan than Mavs fan, lolz
How did you find this board: Saint Baller referred me

Hope to share my NBA knowledge with y'all MAvs fans!


----------



## joker26

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

Age: 26
Sex: Male
Birthplace: Heidelberg, Germany
Hometown: Heidelberg
Nationality: German
Mode of Transportation: VW Golf IV
Favorite Mavericks Players: Dirk 
Favorite Non-Maverick Players: Steve Nash, wallace
College Attended/Attending: study of industrial industrial engineeringi
vdeo Game Systems Owned: PC
Favorite Game(s): Civilization IV, hearts of iron2
Favorite Song: Numb, kids aren t allright
Favorite Band: the offspring
Favorite Sport: basketball, soccer, cycling
Favorite Food: pizza, spaghetti
Favorite TV Show: Harald Schmidt
How far WILL the Mavs go this year: '05-'06 NBA Champs
Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe: Dirk 
Why are you a Mavs fan: I love Dirk, mavs kind of playing 
How did you find this board: google

:banana:


----------



## MavsChamp

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

Welcome to our forum, everyone!

*We actually have a German Dirk fan here!* :clap: 

Just out of curiosity, why isn't David Hasslehoff on your list?

LOL j/k!


----------



## Cameron Crazy

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

Name:Chris
Age:16
Sex:Male
Birthplace:Irving Texas
HometownDallas
Nationality:White 
Mode of Transportation:Truck 
Favorite Mavericks Players:JHo,Dirk,Jason Terry 
Favorite Non-Maverick Players:Lebron
College Attended/Attending:High School 
Video Game Systems Owned:Nintendo,N64,Ps2,Xbox
Favorite Game(s):Halo2 
Favorite Song:Where'd you go=Fort Minor
Favorite Band:Casey Donahew Band (Texas Country) 
Favorite Movie:Glory Road
Favorite Food:Chicken 
Favorite TV Show:ESPN 
How far can we go this year:FAR
Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe:JJ Redick
Why are you a Mavs fan:Grew up watching them
How did you find this board:Web=GOogle


----------



## Cameron Crazy

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*



MavsChamp said:


> Welcome to our forum, everyone!
> 
> *We actually have a German Dirk fan here!* :clap:
> 
> Just out of curiosity, why isn't David Hasslehoff on your list?
> 
> LOL j/k!


Now thats funny i saw that after the game and stuff singing that song lol


----------



## Saint Baller

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

Cant believe I didnt do this!

Name: 
Age: 
Sex: Male
Birthplace: Dallas! 
Hometown: Dallas!
Nationality: 
Mode of Transportation: hmm my feet
Favorite Mavericks Players: Dirk Nowitzki Devin Harris DeSagana Diop Josh Howard
Favorite Non-Maverick Players Allen Iverson, Kobe Bryant, Tracy McGrady, Ben Wallace
College Attended/Attending: Planning to goto UNC/Duke/UT lol I'm messed up
Video Game Systems Owned: PS2 XBOX and N64
Favorite Game(s): NBA Live series NBA 2K6
Favorite Song: Everytime we touch LOL
Favorite Band: Fort Minor
Favorite Movie: Butterfly affect
Favorite Food: Steak
Favorite TV Show: NBA Fastbreak
How far can we go this year: Title bound
Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe: Dirk, Mike, LBJ, Eddie Najera, Tim Duncan (I respect him), English, AI
Why are you a Mavs fan I love basketball my first word was Ball and I live in Dallas
How did you find this board I was looking for some trade rumors and found it and read the stuff, then I registered because Maverick_Fan and my brother posted here


----------



## The Future7

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

Welcome everyone!
Saint your 13? you might want to fix your age in your profile.


----------



## Saint Baller

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

LOL yeah I just put 16 for the info lol


----------



## mff4l

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*



droppinknowledge said:


> Name: Dre'
> Age: 26
> Sex: male
> Birthplace: San Antonio
> Hometown: Dallas
> Nationality: Black
> Mode of Transportation: Bus til my caddilac gets fixed
> Favorite Mavericks Players: dirk, fin, josh, quis and benga
> Favorite Non-Maverick Players:
> College Attended/Attending: TSTC (baylor affiliate) and El centro
> Video Game Systems Owned: None! I play on pc
> Favorite Game(s): nba live 2005 and madden 2005
> Favorite Song: too many to name
> Favorite Band: pfunkadelic
> Favorite Movie: love and basketball
> Favorite Food: pizza
> Favorite TV Show: espn
> How far can we go this year: TITLE BOUND!
> Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe: charles barkley suns jersey, old derek harper jersey. I just got alot of hats. LOL
> Why are you a Mavs fan. been a mavs fan all my life since I was like five or six. I've always been a huge fan of this team and i'm a mavs fan til the day I die



this is me. lol i own the new green josh howard jersey too. I need a new one though. put holes in it smoking a cig


----------



## VeN

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

Doh


----------



## croco

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

*Name:* Christian
*Age:* 18
*Sex:* Male
*Hometown:* Stuttgart/Germany
*Nationality: * German
*Mode of Transportation:* Bus 
*Favorite Mavericks Players:* Dirk, JoHo 
*Favorite Non-Maverick Players:* Dwyane Wade, Andre Iguodala, Earl Watson, Danny Granger
*Video Game Systems Owned:* PS 2, N 64
*Favorite Game(s):* NBA 2k6, FM 2006
*Favorite Song:* not only one
*Favorite Band: * none
*Favorite Movie:* Star Wars Saga
*Favorite Food:* Pizza 
*Favorite TV Show:* Everything with sport 
*How far can we go this year:* Winning it all
*Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe: * D-Wade
*Why are you a Mavs fan:* At the beginning (don't know, maybe 2003) mainly because of Dirk, but as time went by I started to like the entire crew
*How did you find this board:* Looking for some discussion, using google, finding this place


----------



## t1no

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

Name: Tin
Age: 20
Sex: Male
Birthplace: Paris, France
Hometown: Garland, TX
Nationality: Half French and Half Vietnamese 
Mode of Transportation: Scion TC 2008
Favorite Mavericks Players: Jason Terry, Erick Dampier, Devan George and Jason Kidd
Favorite Non-Maverick Players: Kobe Bryant and Carmelo Anthony
Video Game Systems Owned: None
Favorite Game(s): 
Favorite Song: Too many
Favorite Band(s): Taproot, Adema, 36 Crazyfists, 311, Socialburn, Trapt, Green Day and lots more
Favorite Movie: Don't have one
Favorite Sport(s): Basketball, Tennis and Soccer
Favorite Food: French food
Favorite TV Show: Lost, Heroes and House
How far can we go this year: All the way


----------



## Zach

*Re: Mavs Fan Roll Call!*



John Wayne said:


> *Name:* Zach
> *Age:* 16
> *Sex:* Male
> *Birthplace:* Augsburg, West Germany
> *Hometown:* Fayetteville, North Carolina
> *Nationality:* Irish - German - American
> *Mode of Transportation: * 1997 Saturn SL2
> *Favorite Mavericks Players: * Josh Howard and Dirk Diggler
> *Favorite Non-Maverick Players* They are all retired
> *College Attended/Attending: * Soon to be The University of Oklahoma
> *Video Game Systems Owned:* None anymore
> *Favorite Game(s): * None anymore
> *Favorite Song:* Whole Lotta Love
> *Favorite Band: *Led Zeppelin
> *Favorite Movie:* Rocky
> *Favorite Food: * Steak
> *Favorite TV Show: * The OC
> *How far can we go this year:* All the way
> *Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe:* Lebron James St. Vincent-St. Mary's, Dirk Nowitzki Rewind, Pete Maravich 1976 Hawks Alternate.
> *Why are you a Mavs fan* My family is from Oklahoma. We are fans of most Dallas based teams.



Time to Revisit:

*Name:* Zach
*Age:* 18
*Sex:* Male
*Birthplace:* Augsburg, West Germany
*Hometown:* Fayetteville, North Carolina
*Nationality:* Irish - German - American
*Mode of Transportation: * 1997 Saturn SL2
*Favorite Mavericks Players: * Dirk Nowitzki
*Favorite Non-Maverick Players* Screw 'em.
*College Attended/Attending: * The University of Arizona
*Video Game Systems Owned:* Old School Nintendo
*Favorite Game(s): * Super Mario Brothers 2
*Favorite Song:* Stand By Me by ben E. King
*Favorite Band: *Led Zeppelin
*Favorite Movie:* Band of Brothers(Mini-Series), Schindler's List(Movie)
*Favorite Food: * Steak
*Favorite TV Show: * Entourage
*How far can we go this year:* Beat the Heat in 5.
*Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe:* Lebron James St. Vincent-St. Mary's, Dirk Nowitzki Deutschland National Team Jersey, Pete Maravich 1976 Hawks Alternate.
*Why are you a Mavs fan:* My family is from Oklahoma, that and the Mavs are the seriousness. And Cubes is the best owner in the League.


----------



## Zach

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*



MavsChamp said:


> *We actually have a German Dirk fan here!* :clap:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL j/k!


We have like 3


----------



## Real

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

Name: Net2
Age: 17
Sex: Male
Birthplace: New Jersey 
Hometown: ^
Nationality: Irish
Mode of Transportation: 2002 Audi A6 Wagon 
Favorite Mavericks Players: Dirk, KVH, DeSagana Diop
Favorite Non-Maverick Players: Jason Kidd, VC, RJ, among others. 
College Attended/Attending: No idea yet
Video Game Systems Owned: PS2, PSP
Favorite Game(s): Smackdown vs. Raw 2006, NBA 2K6
Favorite Song: Changes alot
Favorite Band: ^
Favorite Movie: Too many
Favorite Food: Cheeseburger and Fries
Favorite TV Show: Rescue Me, Law and Order SVU 
How far can we go this year: You guys are going to win the title
Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe: alot
Why are you a Mavs fan: I am a Net fan, but I always liked them, Dirk was always a player that I liked. I love Mark Cuban, he's a great owner, and Avery Johnson is a great coach. You guys have like the sickest jersey's in the league (green ones), and the fact that you're playing the Heat in the NBA Finals makes me like them even more. 
How did you find this board: NJ.com referral


----------



## t1no

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

:biggrin: someone repped me for my post. Thank You.


----------



## Zach

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*



t1no said:


> :biggrin: someone repped me for my post. Thank You.



You're welcome


----------



## Pimped Out

*Re: Mavs Fan Roll Call!*

*Name:* Cyrus
*Age:* 19
*Sex:* Male
*Birthplace:* Oslo, Norway
*Hometown:* Katy, TX
*Nationality:* Iranian
*Mode of Transportation: * 2005 Corolla and mooching rides off people
*Favorite Mavericks Players: * uhhhhhhhhhhhhhh... next.
*Favorite Non-Maverick Players* tmac, yao, KG, kidd
*College Attended/Attending: * The University of Texas
*Video Game Systems Owned:* SNES, N64
*Favorite Game(s): * NBA Jam TE, NFL Blitz, Chrono Trigger
*Favorite Band: *RHCP
*Favorite Food: * Iranian Food, A BBQ place known as Goode Co., cheesecake
*How far can we go this year:* If im gonna jump on the effin bandwagon, y'all better win.


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: Mavs Fan Roll Call!*



I Start Fires said:


> *How far can we go this year:* If im gonna jump on the effin bandwagon, y'all better win.


WHOA... if Pimped Out is on the bandwagon, this must be the year for the mavs!

:cheers:


----------



## D-NOW41

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

Name: Tobias
Age: 17
Sex: male
Birthplace: Zweibrücken
Hometown: Breitfurt
Nationality: german
Mode of Transportation: bike and bus  :biggrin: 
Favorite Mavericks Players: Dirk, JET, Josh, Devin
Favorite Non-Maverick Players: KB81, LBJ23, Iverson, Chris Paul
College Attended/Attending: High-School
Video Game Systems Owned: Playstation 2, PC
Favorite Game(s): Nba Live 2006, San Andreas
Favorite Song: Obie Trice and Akon: Snitch
Favorite Band: Outkast, Fort Minor,
Favorite Movie: Coach Carter
Favorite Food: Pizza
Favorite TV Show: LOST
How far can we go this year: "Give me the title baby"
Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe: Dirk(white), Shaq(LA-->yellow),Iverson(black and Team USA-->white)
Why are you a Mavs fan: Because the Mavs are simply the best
How did you find this board: I heard bout it from a friend


----------



## The Future7

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

Welcome. Post and enjoy.


----------



## D-NOW41

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*



The Future7 said:


> Welcome. Post and enjoy.


Well thank you. I know this site for about 5 hours and I can't emagine living without it for the rest of my live. :wink:


----------



## iceman44

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

GO MAVERICKS!!


----------



## melo4life

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

name:Melo4Life
age:15
sex:male
birthplace:Victoria,Australia
Hometown: Victoria Australia
Nationality:Australian
Mode Of Transport:Car
Favourite Mavs Playerirk Nowitzki, Jason Terry
Favourite Non Mavs Player: Carmelo Anthony, Kobe Bryant, Tmac
College Attended/Attending:Chelt
Video Game Systems Owned: Xbox
Favourite Games:NBA 2K6
Favourite Song: Caught Up-Usher
Favourite Band: Blink182
Favourite Movie: Enemy At The Gates
Favourite Food: Tacos
Favourite TV Show: Schapelle Show
How far can we go this year: All the way
basketball jerseys in cupboard:Carmelo Anthony Home Jersey
Why are u a mavs fan? Because i love how the mavs play and watching them good players like dirk and terry its just really fun. lol???i dunno wat to say


----------



## The Man

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

Name: Danny
Age: 21
Sex: M
Birthplace: Indianapolis
Hometown: Indianapolis
Nationality: American
Mode of Transportation: A car...Maxima
Favorite Mavericks Players: Dirk, Jet Terry, and Devin Harris
Favorite Non-Maverick Players: Jermaine O'Neal, Danny Granger, Steve Nash
College Attended/Attending: Indiana University
Video Game Systems Owned: X-Box, PS2
Favorite Game(s): Far Cry, True Crime, NBA Street Series, GTA Series
Favorite Song: I don't have a favorite
Favorite Band: No favorite either
Favorite Movie: The Girl Next Door
Favorite Food: Steak
Favorite TV Show: Lost
How far can we go this year: Well I think we all know by now. All the way.
Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe: Nowitzki, J. O'Neal, Tinsley, S. Jackson, J. Foster, Artest, LBJ, Melo
Why are you a Mavs fan: Dirk
How did you find this board: I was on the Pacers board


----------



## Jason Jet Terry

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

Name: John
Age: 23
Sex: Male
Birthplace: Houston
Hometown:
Nationality:
Mode of Transportation: Car
Favorite Mavericks Players: Dirk Nowitzki
Favorite Non-Maverick Players Steve Nash
College Attended/Attending: San Jacinto
Video Game Systems Owned:
Favorite Game(s):
Favorite Song: Wind of Change
Favorite Band: Scorpions
Favorite Movie: Dumb and Dumber
Favorite Food: Fajitas
Favorite TV Show: 
How far can we go this year: Championship
Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe:
Why are you a Mavs fan: Style of Play and Personel
How did you find this board from Tersk


----------



## Saint Baller

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

Welcome :cheers:


----------



## Tersk

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

JJT, glad you finally made it here. Hope you keep up the posts! which is why I got you here in the first place.

If you have a question feel free to ask.


----------



## t1no

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*



Tersk said:


> JJT, glad you finally made it here. Hope you keep up the posts! which is why I got you here in the first place.
> 
> If you have a question feel free to ask.


Woo new member, that's always good. Girl or boy, give me a call if you are single. PM me for the number, ttyl.


----------



## Tersk

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*


----------



## xray

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

:makeout: 

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## t1no

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*



bray1967 said:


> :makeout:
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


He's mine bray, i saw him first... haha


----------



## Ninjatune

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

Akward.......


----------



## StackAttack

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

Tersk may not be banned just yet, but dammit he's trying.

Not that I have complaints, that's ****ing hilarious. :banana:


----------



## t1no

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*



StackAttack said:


> Tersk may not be banned just yet, but dammit he's trying.
> 
> Not that I have complaints, that's ****ing hilarious. :banana:


hahaha just a picture, a very funny one.


----------



## Jet

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

Ummm... ok....??? Whatever, but welcome to the boards, I hope you stay active.  And if I didnt have the name Jet, Im assuming you would have taken it. :biggrin:


----------



## dharrisfan

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

Name: Adam
Age: 15
Sex: Male
Birthplace: Toronto (Moved to Dallas when I was 2) 
Hometown: Dallas, Texas
Nationality: Canadian, Sweedish
Mode of Transportation: Well, can't drive yet, or don't own a vehicle yet, but I guess a car.
Favorite Mavericks Players: Devin Harris, Jason Terry, Josh Howard, Dirk Nowitzki
Favorite Non-Maverick Players: Michael Redd, Gilbert Arenas, Lebron James, Ray Allen
College Attended/Attending: None
Video Game Systems Owned: 1, PS2
Favorite Game(s): NBA Live, NHL 2K6
Favorite Song: Bohemian Rhapsody
Favorite Band: Red Hot Chili Peppers
Favorite Movie: Don't really have one
Favorite Food: Buffalo Wings
Favorite TV Show: Sportscenter
How far can we go this year: NBA Champions, we are that good
Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe: Josh Howard, Jason Terry, Dirk Nowitzki
Why are you a Mavs fan: Born and raised in a Mavs community, love the way the front office is ran.
How did you find this board: Have no idea, typed in basketball boards, wanted to find a place to talk Mavs basketball.


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*



dharrisfan said:


> Name: Adam
> Age: 15
> Sex: Male
> Birthplace: Toronto (Moved to Dallas when I was 2)
> Hometown: Dallas, Texas
> Nationality: Canadian, Sweedish
> Mode of Transportation: Well, can't drive yet, or don't own a vehicle yet, but I guess a car.
> Favorite Mavericks Players: Devin Harris, Jason Terry, Josh Howard, Dirk Nowitzki
> Favorite Non-Maverick Players: Michael Redd, Gilbert Arenas, Lebron James, Ray Allen
> College Attended/Attending: None
> Video Game Systems Owned: 1, PS2
> Favorite Game(s): NBA Live, NHL 2K6
> Favorite Song: Bohemian Rhapsody
> Favorite Band: Red Hot Chili Peppers
> Favorite Movie: Don't really have one
> Favorite Food: Buffalo Wings
> Favorite TV Show: Sportscenter
> How far can we go this year: NBA Champions, we are that good
> Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe: Josh Howard, Jason Terry, Dirk Nowitzki
> Why are you a Mavs fan: Born and raised in a Mavs community, love the way the front office is ran.
> How did you find this board: Have no idea, typed in basketball boards, wanted to find a place to talk Mavs basketball.


Welcome to bbb.net and our little Dallas Mavericks community!

:cheers:


----------



## Jet

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

Welcome to our site.. You wont find many Mavs boards as active as this one. Trust me, Ive seen a lot


----------



## t1no

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*



Jet said:


> Welcome to our site.. You wont find many Mavs boards as active as this one. Trust me, Ive seen a lot


huh? There is a lot of Mavs boards more active than this one.


----------



## Tersk

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

Lies.

t1no is spreading propoganda.


----------



## t1no

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*



Tersk said:


> Lies.
> 
> t1no is spreading propoganda.


No lies.


----------



## Jet

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*



t1no said:


> huh? There is a lot of Mavs boards more active than this one.


Really? Ive seen one. Thats it though. I think this is really active considering when I go to bed at night and wake up theres always about 10 topics with new posts.


----------



## Ninjatune

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

Quality over Quanity. 
There may be more active boards but they are full of BS 90% of the time.


----------



## Gambino

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*



t1no said:


> huh? There is a lot of Mavs boards more active than this one.


I only know of Dallas-Mavs.com that is more active. But this one is becoming more and more active. We are approaching 40,000. I wish more of them could come over here and talk.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*



Gambino said:


> I only know of Dallas-Mavs.com that is more active. But this one is becoming more and more active. We are approaching 40,000. I wish more of them could come over here and talk.


.

yup, cuase Ive been carrying this board for the past 4 years and my back is tired!!! :angel:


----------



## Jet

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*



Gambino said:


> I only know of Dallas-Mavs.com that is more active. But this one is becoming more and more active. We are approaching 40,000. I wish more of them could come over here and talk.


lol, i havent heard of that one. I one I was refering to was Mavtalk.com


----------



## xray

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

....


----------



## Jordan_Mavs

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

Name: Jordan
Age: 16
Sex: male
Birthplace: Brookhaven, MS
Hometown: Brookhaven, MS
Nationality: White
Mode of Transportation: '95 Ford Ranger haha
Favorite Mavericks Players: Dirk, Jet, Stack
Favorite Non-Maverick Players: 'Melo, Nash, Black Mamba
College Attended/Attending: still in hs, gonna try to go to LSU
Video Game Systems Owned: bunch of them. Close to getting a 360
Favorite Game(s): Devil May Cry 3, God of War, RE 4. Right now
Favorite Song: right now it's "Tiny Dancer" by Elton John. I'm usually one for rap, but this is a damn good song
Favorite Band: a lot of them. 
Favorite Movie: Half-Baked, Waterboy, Man on Fire, Remember the titans. Just a few of them
Favorite Food: Ribs, pizza, chicken
Favorite TV Show: Sportscenter, cartoons, and Rob N Big is pretty good
How far can we go this year: read my sig
Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe: T-Mac, Melo, Nash, DIRK, Bibby, Bryant
Why are you a Mavs fan: Cuz I'm not a fan of any other team lol
How did you find this board? GOOGLE!


----------



## Saint Baller

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

Welcome to the site man :welcome:


----------



## StackAttack

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*



StackAttack said:


> Hey. This is my fourth post and from what I've seen so far, this is the best NBA community on the net. Look forward to visiting often.
> 
> Name: 1337
> Age: 14
> Sex: Male
> Hometown: Plano, Texas
> Mode of Transportation: Bike
> Favorite Mavericks Players: JET, Dirk, Stack, Marquis
> Favorite Non-Maverick Players: *Dwyane Wade*, Steve Nash (come home ;_
> College Attended/Attending: Wrapping up Junior High
> Video Game Systems Owned: GameCube, XBox, Game Boy Color, Game Boy Advance, Nintendo DS, Sony PSP
> Favorite Game(s): The Legend of Zelda series
> Favorite Song: Feeling This, When I Come Around
> Favorite Band: Green Day, blink182, Box Car Racer
> Favorite Movie: Monty Python series
> Favorite Food: BBQ Ribs
> Favorite TV Show: Lost, Family Guy
> How far can we go this year: All the way!
> Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe: Dirk, JET, Stack
> Why are you a Mavs fan: Because I live here
> How did you find this board: Google


lol.


----------



## t1no

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

...


----------



## Jordan_Mavs

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

Thanx, Saint Baller

Any of you guys post at mavtalk.com?


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*



Jordan_Mavs said:


> Thanx, Saint Baller
> 
> Any of you guys post at mavtalk.com?


We prefer basketballboards.net.... LOL

I guess that's why we are here. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Here I go being funny again!

(waiting for a 'har har" reply)


----------



## xray

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*



edwardcyh said:


> (waiting for a 'har har" reply)


har har


----------



## Jordan_Mavs

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

I prefer Dr. Pepper, but oh well.


----------



## Gundungurra81

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

Age: 18
Sex: Male
Birthplace: Sydney, Australia
Hometown: Sydney
Nationality: Aboriginal Australian
Mode of Transportation: Car
Favorite Mavericks Players: Josh Howard, Jerry Stackhouse, Jason Terry, Erick Dampier
Favorite Non-Maverick Players: Tim Duncan, Chris Bosh, Kevin Garnett, Dwight Howard, Gilbert Arenas
Video Game Systems Owned: SNES, PS2, Gamecube
Favorite Game(s): NBA 2k6, Hitman 2
Favorite type of music: Hip Hop
Favorite Song: Too many
Favorite Band: COG
Favorite genre of movie: Comedy
Favourite movie: Don't have one
Favorite Food: Too many to list
Favorite TV Show: Chappelle Show
How far can we go this year: all the way
Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe: Duncan, Bosh, Garnett, Kobe, Shaq
Why are you a Mavs fan: Dunno, just like 'em
How did you find this board: Google


----------



## Saint Baller

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

Welcome, hope you stay active


----------



## Gundungurra81

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

Thanks man.


----------



## sdn13

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

Name: Sam
Age: 14
Sex: Male
Birthplace: Plano, TX
Hometown: Plano, TX
Nationality: American/Texan
Mode of Transportation: Parents 
Favorite Mavericks Players: Dirk and JET
Favorite Non-Maverick Players: Reggie Miller and Steve Nash
College Attended/Attending: Jacksonville State
Video Game Systems Owned: PS2, GCN, N64, DS, GBA, PC
Favorite Game(s): Call of Duty, Madden, NCAA, NBA 2K, College Hoops 2K
Favorite Song: Too many
Favorite Band: Don't really have one
Favorite Movie: Like a bunch of em
Favorite Food: Any kind
Favorite TV Show: Spongebob
How far can we go this year: All the way
Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe: Dirk Alt
Why are you a Mavs fan: Lived in Dallas so long
How did you find this board: Looking for a good basketball board on Google


----------



## Saint Baller

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

Welcome to the site buddy.


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

WELCOME! :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## melo4life

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

Name:Josh
Age: 15
Sex: Male
Birthplace: Melbourne, Australia
Hometown: Melbourne
Nationality: Australian
Mode of Transportation: My parents drive me 
Favorite Mavericks Players: Dirk Nowitzki, Josh Howard, Jason Terry, Devin Harris
Favorite Non-Maverick Players: Carmelo Anthony, Allen Iverson, Dwight Howard, Josh Smith, Chris Bosh
Video Game Systems Owned: Xbox, Ps2
Favorite Game(s): NBA Live 2007
Favorite type of music: Hip Hop/RnB/Rap
Favorite Song: Go To Church-Ice Cube ft Snoop Dogg & Lil Jon
Favorite Band: Youngbloodz
Favorite genre of movie: Sport/Action/Comedy
Favourite movie: Behind Enemy Gates
Favorite Food: Pasta
Favorite TV Show: Schapelle Show
How far can we go this year: At LEAST to conference finals
Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe: Duncan, Iverson, Carmelo
Why are you a Mavs fan: Because i like to watch them play ball
How did you find this board: Friend


----------



## xray

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*



melo4life said:


> Mode of Transportation: My parents drive me


You'll miss them someday !! :lol: 

Good to have you buddy !! :clap: :clap:


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*



melo4life said:


> Name:Josh
> Age: 15
> Sex: Male
> Birthplace: Melbourne, Australia


WELCOME!

:clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## melo4life

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

lol thanks


----------



## MavsPR41

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

Hello, Everyone!


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*



MavsPR41 said:


> Hello, Everyone!


Howdy!

Welcome to BBF.com!


----------



## Khosoo

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

*Name:* Khosoo
*Age:*20
*Sex:* male
*Birthplace:* Undurkhan Mongolia 
*Hometown:*Ulaanbaatar, Mongolia
*Nationality:* Mongolian
*Mode of Transportation: * almost parents. haha
*Favorite Mavericks Players: * All Mavs players... 
*Favorite Non-Maverick Players* Many players. David Lee, Jamison, Chosen one, Reggie Miller, MJ, CP3, Pau Gasol, Juan Carlos Navarro, Jose Calderon and much more
*College Attended/Attending: *Attended high school and now studying in National University of Mongolia
*Video Game Systems Owned:* PS2, PC
*Favorite Game(s): *FIFA serias by EA sports, NBA series by EA sports
*Favorite Song:* Sarah McLachlan - Fallen, Billy Joel - Honesty, Billy Joel - Just the way you are, almost all Michael buble's songs, almost all Damien Rice's songs, some u2's songs, and much more... I love music. But I love sport more than music.
*Favorite Band: *U2, Damien Rice, Michael Buble, Sarah McLachlan, Diana Krall, Frank Sinatra, Louis Armstrong, Radiohead, Billy Joel, Massive Attack, Carpenters, Suede, Take that..............
*Favorite Movie:* Forrest Gump, Lost in Translation, etc...
*Favorite Food: *Chicken Rice, goulash, and all delicious food
*Favorite TV Show: * Dancing with the stars since mark cuban joint it, Friends, UEFA CL magazine show, NBA inside stuff, NBA action
*How far can we go this year:*at least champion
*Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe:* Dirk Nowitzki, and Pau Gasol
*Why are you a Mavs fan*I dun know. Suddenly. haha. Nope. Since 2001. That year we made surprise
*How did you find this board* surfing the net


Thanks for ur attention. hehe


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

Welcome, Khosoo!


----------



## neoshredder

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

Name: John
Age: 25
Sex: Male
Birthplace: Houston, Texas
Hometown: Friendswood, Texas
Nationality: American
Mode of Transportation: I drive 
Favorite Mavericks Players: Dirk Nowitzki, Josh Howard, Jason Terry, Devin Harris
Favorite Non-Maverick Players: Yao Ming, Tracy Mcgrady, Steve Nash, Michael Finley, and Kevin Garnett. 
Video Game Systems Owned: ps2, ps1, nintendo 64, and super nintendo. 
Favorite Game(s): Intellivision Lives! and Jet Moto
Favorite type of music: Rock/Metal
Favorite Song: Tears of Sahara from Tony MacAlpine
Favorite Band: Stratovarius
Favorite genre of movie: Comedy and Horror
Favourite movie: Shawshank Redemption
Favorite Food: Mexican food
Favorite TV Show: Cheers, Seinfeld, and Married with Children.
How far can we go this year: Championship. Yeah I know long shot but this team won 67 games last year. I expect to see that type of team at some point. 
Basketball Jerseys In Wardrobe: none
Why are you a Mavs fan: Fun to watch. 
How did you find this board: Google


----------



## t1no

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

Welcome.


----------



## croco

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

Welcome, hope you'll stay around for a while


----------



## xray

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

Memories :boohoo2:


----------



## croco

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*



> *How far we will go this year:* A work in progress, I give them 2-3 years together to bring a parade to Dallas.


Do or die this year :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

Blow it up RIGHT NOW!


----------



## croco

*Re: Mavs Fans! Check in here!*

Don't be shy to post in here, everyone is welcome.


----------



## croco

Sign up guests


----------



## xray

I wish Avery would pop in - he might learn something. 

:thinking:


----------



## t1no

xray said:


> I wish Avery would pop in - *he might learn something*.
> 
> :thinking:


He sucks at coaching?


----------

